# Best customer directions ever!



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I wish more customers would leave directions like this. Especially when they live in a large loft style apartment building.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tldr : P


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I have a macro for a text message that helps when this happens. I just type two letters- a “d” and an “i” and it says “Thx for your detailed instructions!”


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

that customer has had other deliveries that went south.....


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

How about “leave food in the lobby” lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> tldr : P


Customer texted good delivery instructions.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Customer texted good delivery instructions.


And, excellent grammar and syntax too. Pax is probably university or college educated.


----------

